# What do you do for fun?



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Im curious what people here do for fun?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

what? this isnt fun?? 

if you means hobbies, well as for me i do alot of suzie homemaker stuff. sewing, knitting and the like. most of my free time is spent online though. im addicted. :shock:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Football (Soccer)
Reading
Beer/Lager
Women

All says I haven't got a full and interesting life?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Music.
Movies.
Photography.
Fishing.
Reading...

...and above all... SLEEPING.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

drawing
music and making music (attempting to)
films/dvds
reading
writing (not very talented)
web design and working on web comic - http://www.freewebs.com/zoogy/
skateboarding


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

camping
fishing
traveling
scuba diving
eating out
ebaying


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

dakotajo said:


> scuba diving


You're a braver man than I. I can't even go snorkeling...the whole breathing control thing freaks me right out.



dakotajo said:


> eating out


Oh, the fun i could have with this quote, but won't out of respect for decorum...

For Fun:

Drinking (I know that sounds silly, but i truly enjoy drinking wine at home and i love going out and drinking with friends)

Music (Love listening to music. Love playing piano when i have a chance)

Writing

Reading

Watching Movies

Eating (I can't help it...i love food like a mistress)

Sailing (Although i haven't done this for a couple of years now)

U.F.O. research (I wouldn't say i do this "for fun", but i sure am interested in it and i guess i enjoy the accumulation of knowledge)

Playing Civilzation and various other world domination games

Chess

s.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Football (Soccer)


Gee, i never would have guessed...an englishman liking soccer... :roll:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> Playing Civilzation and various other world domination games


...and other world domination games. lmao.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

religious zealotry
suzie homemaker stuff
stalking Martin


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Magic ( as in slight of hand. Not Magic the Gathering, Wicca, etc...)
Hockey
Basketball
Golf
Inventing....I love coming up with original ideas to make money
Hiking and horseback riding
Pump it up, a Dance Dance Revolution knockoff
Movies. I'm addicted to movies and movie lore. 
Writing...its alot like inventing. 
Nintendo games

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Music, although I just don't do it for fun, its very serious and fun at the same time.

Basketball

Chill with friends

Girls


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

- Internet

- Music

- Food

- Masturbation

- Guinness

- Painkillers

- Driving


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Just checking something out


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Chasing roaches (the little ones) with chop sticks.

also:
Playing guitar - not much lately though.
Listening to music -getting back into it slowly.
Tweaking and tinkering with cars, computer, electrical stuff - always.
Bike riding - off road and road.
Outings with family and friends.
Beer - drinking and making.
Going to the beach for swimming, body surfing, walking, fishing (hate lying on the beach...boring).
Surfing the net - this board!
Weekend trips which include long country drives.

Things that I have done in the past and plan to in the future:
Scuba diving - being a while, last time was at the Great Barrier Reef about 7 years ago. Fantastic trip!
Renovating our house - will be renovating another house early next year.

New stuff to do for fun:
Getting my motor bike license. Starting the course in two weeks. Always meant to get it, had a motocross bike when I was a teenager and just never got around to it. Can't wait. Will purchase a trial bike early next year.

Gliders certificate. Much cheaper than getting a plane license but the thrill is the same. Powered flight will cost ~ $12k to get license. Glider ~ $2K to get a certificate to fly the craft yourself. This ones on the drawing board.

And one more thing and the most funnest:
Rubbing bellies!
If this activity is not available then my fall back is 'feeding the chooks'.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

here ya go...in no particular order

-reading (fav. author of the month: tom robbins)
-drinking (love it)
-hiking (wish i had done it more this summer)
-having good conversations with people who can think
-travelling
-cooking 
-time w/ friends and family


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

Music

Cars and Bikes (In fact anything with an engine)

Driving/Travelling

My mountain bike

Comedy

Wanking

Reading

Computers (Ish)


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I love all these. All these people with all these hobbies. Oh yes, I do para-gliding on Mondays, save small kittens from trees on Tuesdays, rock climbing on Wednesdays, build bird tables on Thursdays, do charity work on Friday, go to Philosophy Classes on Saturday and Pottery on Sunday.

Come on guys. Be honest. You like sex, beer and TV, don't you.

People say; 'Oh, I just LOVE reading', and the last thing they read was 'Watch Spot Run' at the age of five. :lol: Sorry, it kills me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

4 and a half actually.


----------



## Matt89 (Sep 12, 2005)

- Mates
- Movies
- Video Games
- Music 
- Tennis
- Reading
- Computing
- Cycling


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

- Sex

- Beer

- TV



And beside that, reading, listening music, playing guitar (well...trying to), writing (well...trying to), playing PC games, browsing the Net.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Read when I can (not these past couple months)
Go out for coffee
Listen to music
Watch movies/TV
Paint (acrylic and oil pastels)
EAT.

That's about it.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> I love all these. All these people with all these hobbies. Oh yes, I do para-gliding on Mondays, save small kittens from trees on Tuesdays, rock climbing on Wednesdays, build bird tables on Thursdays, do charity work on Friday, go to Philosophy Classes on Saturday and Pottery on Sunday.
> 
> Come on guys. Be honest. You like sex, beer and TV, don't you.
> 
> People say; 'Oh, I just LOVE reading', and the last thing they read was 'Watch Spot Run' at the age of five. Sorry, it kills me.


My thoughts exactly! What I really like is the guys adding masturbation to their list of hobbies. What's it like an event for you guys? Actually I'm thinking I need to add it to my list too lately.


----------

